# Looking for friends, girlfriend, etc.



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

hellonearth said:


> Mention me anytime, if you want to, talk or anything, if you need some kind of support, I'll try not to fuck it up this time. :laughing:


Cool. I tend not to express a lot of emotion directly, so you might have to coax that side out of me a bit through music, poetry and sensuality. However, I can send you some material to bounce ideas off. Don't worry about "fucking things up" as I am pretty open-minded.

OK, must get going, but I'll be back later :wink:


----------



## hellonearth (Sep 9, 2017)

Inside Job said:


> Cool. I tend not to express a lot of emotion directly, so you might have to coax that side out of me a bit through music, poetry and sensuality. However, I can send you some material to bounce ideas off. Don't worry about "fucking things up" either. I am pretty open-minded.
> 
> OK, must get going, but I'll be back later


Okay.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Inside Job said:


> Probably, yes. To me, inspiration comes from without, as I like to find a new use or meaning for things. Even very mundane aesthetic observations like the layering of minerals in a rock, or the chatter of gossiping birds, can inspire me. But mostly, I am inspired by other people - by how wonderfully unique, odd, and silly they all are. I extract the patterns I observe from their behaviour and translate them into a musical form. For example, an uptight, irascible feminist might become the subject of an aria rich in trills and sudden jumps between keys. A slovenly gardener mowing the lawn might inspire a repeated, sighing refrain. It is fair to say that the reason I am always hungry for novel experiences is that it is the primary driver of my creativity.


I'm glad I backread. There were edits with interesting information. And you seem to be getting along with hellonearth . Nice!


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

hellonearth said:


> Okay.


I'm happy to talk now.

Because of some of the things you asked for, I would be more comfortable in PM or some other private communication.


----------



## hellonearth (Sep 9, 2017)

Inside Job said:


> I'm happy to talk now.
> 
> Because of some of the things you asked for, I would be more comfortable in PM or some other private communication.


PM me if you want.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

hellonearth said:


> PM me if you want.


Cool, I just did


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

I want to thank everyone who has posted here for their contributions. I think I have made two friends already just as a result of starting this thread - let's keep it up.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Inside Job said:


> I want to thank everyone who has posted here for their contributions. I think I have made two friends already just as a result of starting this thread - let's keep it up.


Good to know, and you're very much welcome.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Inside Job said:


> You can always go on a virtual holiday, which is quite fun. Try cask wine if you live in Australia, it won't break the bank and it's quite good. Nice food? Go out for breakfast or lunch instead of dinner, or make your own. I am not sure where you live, but I hear the cafe culture is excellent in Melbourne.


Oh, sometimes I drink wine with my siblings, so they have bottled stuff of course. I rarely buy alcohol but I can afford a $25 bottle of wine lol. There are nice brands that you can get cheaper. I'd never drink those boxed wines lol. I'm not too overly big on wine, or alcohol in general there's just a few ones I like. I usually get sick of the taste after most alcohol after 1 glass or half a 330-375mL bottle or can lol. Or half or just under half a glass of wine.

I do make my own breakfast sometimes (if you're talking about whole foods instead of cereal/yoghurt etc.) I don't really go out for breakfast, just because, I usually eat straight after I get up, and my parents will be like, why are you going out we have food at home. Occasionally my brother or sister might go somewhere and I go with them if they invite me or if I'm tagging along.

Actually, right now I'm having breakfast out, but that's only because I had an appointment at an eye specialist. But since there wasn't any cereal this morning and I didn't feel like cooking, I would've rode my bike down anyway. But it's a rare thing.

I have enough money to treat myself at times. But not enough to go out to eat every day, or every second day, or every week, like some other people do. I get paid fortnightly. I am only volunteering at the moment because I got made redundant from my job last year, and I'm looking for work. The economy in Aus is pretty bad and youth unemployment in our state is the second worst. It's hard for people to get jobs. We're all looking and applying, but we're not cheap teenagers, or robots, or have experience twice our age. I don't drive either, just not confident enough/haven't got around to doing some lessons as my parents aren't well etc. I do have my learners, and have had some driving lessons before, but I haven't done any recently.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

just a question to OP:

Why do you use random internet forums to find friends? Why not do it outside in real life? What you really can do with "Virtual friends" maybe appart from playing with them games through the internet?


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

@Inside Job and @Eroticarmin

Do you have Discord? I think we'd enjoy a nice chat together sometime.


----------



## hellonearth (Sep 9, 2017)

yes, find him a girlfriend so he'll talk to me again


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Sei35 said:


> @Inside Job and @Eroticarmin
> 
> Do you have Discord? I think we'd enjoy a nice chat together sometime.


Yes, I have Discord. I PMed you. A group video call that people could move into would be good.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

hellonearth said:


> yes, find him a girlfriend so he'll talk to me again


Hey, I am talking to you now!


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Gothtron Void said:


> just a question to OP:
> 
> Why do you use random internet forums to find friends? Why not do it outside in real life? What you really can do with "Virtual friends" maybe appart from playing with them games through the internet?


why do you think, not that it's a bad thing frankly i don't care


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Gothtron Void said:


> just a question to OP:
> 
> Why do you use random internet forums to find friends? Why not do it outside in real life? What you really can do with "Virtual friends" maybe appart from playing with them games through the internet?


It can be difficult to find compatible people offline quickly and efficiently, especially if your interests are more intellectual, as mine are. Forums like this are convenient because they concentrate people with similar interests and personalities in one place. If you walk up some random person and start talking about, say, partimenti theory, they will just ignore you. Here, there is no need to engage in flippant and irrelevant topics simply for the purpose of getting to know someone.

If you see no value in this, then you may as well take your own advice and log off.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

hellonearth said:


> yes, find him a girlfriend so he'll talk to me again


Wait a minute! I thought you were going to pimp me out to the single ladies on here :gentleman:


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Inside Job said:


> Wait a minute! I thought you were going to pimp me out to the single ladies on here :gentleman:


Give her your Discord. She's nice.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Sei35 said:


> Give her your Discord. She's nice.


We slid into the DMs awhile ago, and decided last night that I need to grow my harem. You were suggested as a prime candidate, so the respect is clearly mutual.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Sei35 said:


> @Inside Job and @Eroticarmin
> 
> Do you have Discord? I think we'd enjoy a nice chat together sometime.


Yes.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

You appear to be quite the interesting individual and I can relate to your situation as I also am at a point where I want to make more friends and form new connections except I'm moreso trying to do it irl rather than online but I'll take both. I'm not currently looking for a gf myself but would love to be with someone with who I romantically click with one day. I share some similar interests with you as well such as classical music, anime, theatre, fine food, travel, and film so I think we'd get along quite well.

As for Discord, I have my own server where we can hang out and discuss loads of different topics. Whatever you want  Here's the link if you want to join. https://discord.gg/jw5xZJ


----------



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

Inside Job said:


> This may seem like an odd post (maybe the wrong sub-forum, as I am after opportunities rather than advice. I don't mind if a mod moves it), but I am looking to make some friends, and maybe a girlfriend through my time here on the forum as my opportunities to do so offline are quite limited. I know that a lot of people will avoid contact if they feel they might be rejected, so I want to make it explicit that I am open and looking to connect. I would like to be made aware of what typology-based Discords and Skype groups are available for me to join, as well as anything similar that I can tap into online for this purpose. My hope is to become more integrated into the wider social networks that involve PerC. If there is anyone posting here interested in the same things as me - classical music (listening, performing and writing it), poetry, film, theatre, anime, fine food and wine, travel - that is especially good, and I would love to hear from you in private. I admire people who express a lot of passion and enthusiasm, so don't be shy and let me know what subjects you are interested in, what kind of relationship you want from me, and your reasoning for both.
> 
> Thanks, I look forward to the responses


I'm interested in classical music too although I don't write/play it. What's your favorite? What instrument do you play if any?
What kind of poetry do you like? What got you into it? Any favorite poets in particular?

Know of any anime that really make you think or blow your mind? It doesn't even have to be substantial.

Also, be careful about getting a girlfriend. I highly recommend taking things slow and really figuring out what you want rather than just throwing out an open invitation.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Eroticarmin said:


> Yes.


I also have a discord server that you and @Sei35 could join as well if you want to https://discord.gg/jw5xZJ


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Denature said:


> I'm interested in classical music too although I don't write/play it. What's your favorite? What instrument do you play if any?
> What kind of poetry do you like? What got you into it? Any favorite poets in particular?


My favourite style of Classical music is the _galant_ style - the music from about 1750 to 1800, roughly. Mozart is the most famous composer from this time but there are many others worth listening to as well. I play the piano, and I am happy to send you links to music I enjoy. Here is an example.






My favourite style of poetry is narrative in strict verse. Different languages suit different forms, but in English, either iambic pentameter or tetrameter is best. I like innuendo, double entendres, wry puns and anything lewd. An example (translated) would be _Gargantua and Pantagruel_ by Rabelais, or Chaucer's _The Canterbury Tales_.



Denature said:


> Know of any anime that really make you think or blow your mind? It doesn't even have to be substantial.


I watch anime to get some light-hearted entertainment. As I hinted at earlier in the thread, I'm attracted to the harem genre. After all, it is highly amusing to watch a group of young women, in all of their cattiness, bare their breasts and go to war with each other over a love interest. _ Omamori Himari _is an example that comes to mind, and of course, we all love _Highschool DxD_ (which has an amazing soundtrack as well).



Denature said:


> Also, be careful about getting a girlfriend. I highly recommend taking things slow and really figuring out what you want rather than just throwing out an open invitation.


Don't worry about me, I know exactly what I want: an SEI who is Enneagram 2 or 4 and so-last, with a sexy accent, a perverted mind and an angelic heart. My presentation here is deliberately calibrated to attract such creatures, and God willing, I shall soon copulate with them!


----------



## hellonearth (Sep 9, 2017)

@Crowbo

I am sorry, I invited myself in your server, I can leave if I am not supposed to be here.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

hellonearth said:


> @Crowbo
> 
> I am sorry, I invited myself in your server, I can leave if I am not supposed to be here.


Nah. You can stay if you want to.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Inside Job said:


> Don't worry about me, I know exactly what I want: an SEI who is Enneagram 2 or 4 and so-last, with a sexy accent, a perverted mind and an angelic heart. My presentation here is deliberately calibrated to attract such creatures, and God willing, I shall soon copulate with them!


That's pretty specific (and might turn off such a person), so good luck with that!

As for being part of your harem, hmmm. I used to play such a role but I've been trying to be good lately. I enjoy playful female company, so I'll consider it if you have many girls I like. roud:


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

@Sei35 I always aim to please 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## hellonearth (Sep 9, 2017)

I keep coming back here to check if @Inside Job has found the love of his life yet.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

hellonearth said:


> I keep coming back here to check if @*Inside Job* has found the love of his life yet.


That sounds too quick. Maybe check every week for updates? Or have a Discord server devoted to it... hahahaha


----------



## hellonearth (Sep 9, 2017)

Sei35 said:


> That sounds too quick. Maybe check every week for updates? Or have a Discord server devoted to it... hahahaha


:laughing:


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

hellonearth said:


> :laughing:


I love your avatar, by the way. It is so cute. :kitteh:


----------



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

Inside Job said:


> My favourite style of Classical music is the _galant_ style - the music from about 1750 to 1800, roughly. Mozart is the most famous composer from this time but there are many others worth listening to as well. I play the piano, and I am happy to send you links to music I enjoy. Here is an example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok cool! Thanks for the recommendation. I like the romantic style:






I'd like to learn to play piano. What would you recommend? YouTube? An app? Lessons? All three?

Ah, interesting. I have the Canterbury Tales but haven't read it yet. Is there any particular translation you think is most accurate?

Haha, yes, harem is a fun genre but I think it's kinda unrealistic in a way. I understand that's probably the point (to be unrealistic), but what would a real harem look like? I imagine a lot of drama that I'm not willing to deal with. Girls fighting over my attention might be fun at first, but after awhile I'd want time to myself and I'm more of a traditionalist so I'd find it morally/spiritually hard to justify. Besides, I imagine that the type of woman I'd want is the type to want monogamy.

I find it interesting though polygamy in the way that the women who would want it are probably poor women who benefit from all sharing a richer man. I think a woman worth marrying probably wouldn't have any trouble getting a man all to herself worth marrying, and I don't see why such a woman would want competition when she can have him all to herself.

How did you learn that this is the type of girl you want? Experience? Research?

I want a young feminine cute conservative girl with a perverted mind and angelic heart from a good family and who has good manners, social skills, and healthy habits.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Denature said:


> I want a young feminine cute conservative girl with a perverted mind and angelic heart from a good family and who has good manners, social skills, and healthy habits.


Sounds like the ideal girl. Who wouldn't want that, I wonder?

I want a mature, masculine, ruggedly handsome man with a perverted mind and angelic heart from an open-minded, scholarly and/or musical/artistic family and has good manners, excellent social skills and healthy habits (that can be taught to me). In short, a gym professor who plays music?


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Denature said:


> Ah ok cool! Thanks for the recommendation. I like the romantic style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I'd recommend depends on your current level and goals.

I would definitely take lessons because the contact will keep you motivated, and you start learning the correct techniques from the beginning, which will increase the rate you improve at. Cycle your practice in many small blocks of 10 minutes, changing between tasks (scales, pieces, and improvising). The ABRSM system is good for beginning and intermediate level pianists. 



Denature said:


> Ah, interesting. I have the Canterbury Tales but haven't read it yet. Is there any particular translation you think is most accurate?


I'll have to do some research and get back to you on that.



Denature said:


> Haha, yes, harem is a fun genre but I think it's kinda unrealistic in a way. I understand that's probably the point (to be unrealistic), but what would a real harem look like? I imagine a lot of drama that I'm not willing to deal with. Girls fighting over my attention might be fun at first, but after awhile I'd want time to myself and I'm more of a traditionalist so I'd find it morally/spiritually hard to justify. Besides, I imagine that the type of woman I'd want is the type to want monogamy.


Yeah, the genre is meant to be entertaining, not realistic. A real harem would probably become rather tedious after a while, but I am an excitement seeker so could put up with a lot. I enjoy women who have intense, dramatic, turbulent emotions, born artists who believe deeply in love. So I tend to attract romantic, caring types who want to possess me. I think part of the fun for them is the thrill involved in trying to control someone who is in love with abundance and takes some effort to pin down.



Denature said:


> I find it interesting though polygamy in the way that the women who would want it are probably poor women who benefit from all sharing a richer man. I think a woman worth marrying probably wouldn't have any trouble getting a man all to herself worth marrying, and I don't see why such a woman would want competition when she can have him all to herself.
> 
> How did you learn that this is the type of girl you want? Experience? Research?
> 
> I want a young feminine cute conservative girl with a perverted mind and angelic heart from a good family and who has good manners, social skills, and healthy habits.


Perhaps your experience is different from mine, but I've often found that evangelical Protestant women tend to divorce eroticism from romance. They have been taught that it is moral to withhold sex, that the body is sinful, which makes them poor lovers. Catholic and Orthodox women don't seem to share these neuroses quite as much, they tend to be more openly passionate and affectionate.

Both experiences with women and research (I've travelled to over 30 countries) have come into play here, but to be honest, it is predominantly investing in self-awareness that has helped. If you are aware of your own strengths and weaknesses as a person, you can more easily deduce the kind of people who are going to be compatible with you.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Sei35 said:


> Sounds like the ideal girl. Who wouldn't want that, I wonder?
> 
> I want a mature, masculine, ruggedly handsome man with a perverted mind and angelic heart from an open-minded, scholarly and/or musical/artistic family and has good manners, excellent social skills and healthy habits (that can be taught to me). In short, a gym professor who plays music?


From experience, this simply doesn't exist because most extreme traits are a genetic trade-off. Most of the artistic, intelligent men I see are not that physically robust, because their focus is on the mind and heart, rather than the body, and vice versa. You wouldn't expect a jock to rule a country, and the few times that they do, disaster usually ensues due to impulsivity and a lack of insight. There exist a wide range of masculine phenotypes for a good reason. Popular culture no longer provides a good example, for men are almost always portrayed as fighters and warrior archetypes rather than scholars and poets; essentially, we are viewed as little more than biological weapons, tools to serve and protect others. How pathetic. It is for this reason that many young women have been seduced into thinking the ability to inflict violence, rather than the ability to reason, is the highest form of masculinity. Do not become one of them - it is our ability to move beyond brutality and crudity, to see nuance in life, resolve disputes in a civil manner and detach from our emotions, that separates us from the animals and makes us truly civilized.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Inside Job said:


> From experience, this simply doesn't exist because most extreme traits are a genetic trade-off. Most of the artistic, intelligent men I see are not that physically robust, because their focus is on the mind and heart, rather than the body, and vice versa. You wouldn't expect a jock to rule a country, and the few times that they do, disaster usually ensues due to impulsivity and a lack of insight. There exist a wide range of masculine phenotypes for a good reason. Popular culture no longer provides a good example, for men are almost always portrayed as fighters and warrior archetypes rather than scholars and poets; essentially, we are viewed as little more than biological weapons, tools to serve and protect others. How pathetic. It is for this reason that many young women have been seduced into thinking the ability to inflict violence, rather than the ability to reason, is the highest form of masculinity. Do not become one of them - it is our ability to move beyond brutality and crudity, to see nuance in life, resolve disputes in a civil manner and detach from our emotions, that separates us from the animals and makes us truly civilized.


 @Sei35
Excluding the perverted mind part, because he was asexual, (but a masochist),
Literally the only man I can think of that's sort of like what you're talking about, that was physically healthy, strong, a jack of all trades type, a genius, liked art, was a writer, wore suits and jackets, non judgemental type, a gentleman, funny, but still kind of manly is:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/T._E._Lawrence

Literally the only dude like that. Probably more a product of his time period though I don't think you'd get somebody like this today. He loved his motorbikes as much as he enjoyed being by the fireplace with his many books. INFJ. 

I don't even think I know any INFJs that's like that guy, lol.
.....

We like to call him a man of letters, as he wanted to be remembered. By we I mean myself and his other 300+ fans lol.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

@Inside Job and @Eroticarmin ,

My type of man, among historical figures - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yukio_Mishima
It seems the high sexuality and bodybuilding came later though, but indeed influenced his works and (short) life.

Among those currently living - Tzimon Barto: An unconventional pianist, philosopher, reformed drug addict

_Tzimon Barto is a bodybuilder. He speaks seven languages. He's the author of several novels and a body of poetry. He's the founder of a program in his local school to teach first-graders music, art and ancient Greek. His lifelong goal is to have his complete written works engraved on 3,000 granite slabs in his back yard in Florida._

_He is also a concert pianist...

_Highly exceptional, but they do exist. In fact, I'd already found one man and two women on this site who fit my tastes. Sadly unavailable. haha they wouldn't go for me anyway...


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Inside Job said:


> From experience, this simply doesn't exist because most extreme traits are a genetic trade-off. Most of the artistic, intelligent men I see are not that physically robust, because their focus is on the mind and heart, rather than the body, and vice versa. You wouldn't expect a jock to rule a country, and the few times that they do, disaster usually ensues due to impulsivity and a lack of insight. There exist a wide range of masculine phenotypes for a good reason. Popular culture no longer provides a good example, for men are almost always portrayed as fighters and warrior archetypes rather than scholars and poets; essentially, we are viewed as little more than biological weapons, tools to serve and protect others. How pathetic. It is for this reason that many young women have been seduced into thinking the ability to inflict violence, rather than the ability to reason, is the highest form of masculinity. Do not become one of them - it is our ability to move beyond brutality and crudity, to see nuance in life, resolve disputes in a civil manner and detach from our emotions, that separates us from the animals and makes us truly civilized.


isn't the same true for the stereotypical anima-type SF sexual woman though? not looking for debate just sayin

which countries have you been to?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Sei35 said:


> @Inside Job and @Eroticarmin ,
> 
> My type of man, among historical figures - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yukio_Mishima
> It seems the high sexuality and bodybuilding came later though, but indeed influenced his works and (short) life.
> ...


Interesting people! Why does the guy want his work engraved on slabs in his backyard though?:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I haven't really been impressed by anyone alive lately, I mean, by their personality and other things... well if I have they're either gay or not interested in me, or already have a girlfriend, or a possible snob. I've been physically attracted to guys but the one I actually got to talk to was gay... he seemed really friendly too.

Yeah..

Oh well..xD


Personally I'm not into overly buff muscle-y dudes, but if you do then well that's fine we all have our own pretences right? Hmm. I don't really like guys too tall, because from experience it's awkward to hug tall people etc.


Anyway enough of that... 
Maybe we should help Inside Job with his friend and girlfriend hunting? XD

@Inside Job
Are you looking for white girls, Asian girls, tan girls, black girls?


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Red Panda said:


> isn't the same true for the stereotypical anima-type SF sexual woman though? not looking for debate just sayin


No, I agree with you here and my expectations of a partner are adjusted to that reality.



Red Panda said:


> which countries have you been to?


United States 
Canada

Australia
New Zealand
Vanuatu
Samoa
Cook Islands
French Polynesia

Thailand
Singapore
United Arab Emirates
Turkey
Egypt

United Kingdom
Netherlands
Belgium
France
Spain
Portugal
Switzerland
Italy
Germany
Austria
Czech Republic
Slovakia
Slovenia
Croatia
Hungary
Serbia
Russia


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Eroticarmin said:


> Interesting people! Why does the guy want his work engraved on slabs in his backyard though?:laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I haven't really been impressed by anyone alive lately, I mean, by their personality and other things... well if I have they're either gay or not interested in me, or already have a girlfriend, or a possible snob. I've been physically attracted to guys but the one I actually got to talk to was gay... he seemed really friendly too.
> 
> ...


The girls I've been attracted to in the past have come from quite a wide range of ethnicities, and my tastes in women often change radically when one of your number takes interest in me and is different to what I'd theorized about in the past. 

So, at the moment, I do not have a preference for hair and skin color, but I do have a preference for some other physical features that correlate somewhat with ethnicity, such as a soft, heart-shaped face, a small nose, wide eyes and of course, big breasts. These features tend to be found disproportionately in people of Latino and/or Central European ancestry, but women with them do exist in many other parts of the world as well. Hopefully this helps answer your question.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Inside Job said:


> No, I agree with you here and my expectations of a partner are adjusted to that reality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Greece 

which ones were you favs? culture wise and in anything else that you found interesting?


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Red Panda said:


> No Greece


Shit, I forgot about it! I have actually visited Greece, in 2005, a long time ago now...that does bring back memories.



Red Panda said:


> which ones were you favs? culture wise and in anything else that you found interesting?


My favourite has got to be a tie between Austria and Italy. I have been to Italy twice, in 2010 and 2013, and Austria twice, in 2013 and again this year, in June. I loved being surrounded by classical music, of course, as well as the mountains and beautiful architecture.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

I just realised the amount of typos I had in my last post.. @Inside Job

Oh wow, what did you think of New Zealand, Australia and Turkey, Egypt and UAE? 


If I had a million bucks I'd love to visit Canada, England, Findland, France, Germany, maybe Italy, Iceland, etc. Some island nations too. Would love to go to the Middle East if it wasn't so unsafe. Would like to go back to Japan and Singapore, New Zealand too.

But I haven't even been to Sydney, Melbourne, Hobart, Darwin, Alice Springs or Canberra though. Not even the desert/outback. 


Alright time to find you some Latina or Croatian girls. 

BTW what do you mean by one of my "number"?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Inside Job said:


> No, I agree with you here and my expectations of a partner are adjusted to that reality.


Don't know what girls you know, but I don't think violence is the highest form of masculinity. I think violent people in general don't know how to cope with their anger or stress or have no self control. Or maybe they're just bloodthirsty or something.

Then there's sociopaths and anti-social PD 'people', but, that's... a different story.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Eroticarmin said:


> Don't know what girls you know, but I don't think violence is the highest form of masculinity. I think violent people in general don't know how to cope with their anger or stress or have no self control. Or maybe they're just bloodthirsty or something.
> 
> Then there's sociopaths and anti-social PD 'people', but, that's... a different story.


My post was a criticism of the people who find dark triad personality traits sexually attractive. Violence isn't always overtly physical, it can be relational as well. People will often try to intimidate, undermine and insult you with words. I think the key trait I dislike in people is believing that might makes right. You would have to be a masochist to find this behaviour appealing. 

Also: Logic, along with humor, are the signs of a healthy, advanced democratic culture. Anyone can form a coherent argument, or a make a witty joke, if they are intelligent enough: the logic holds (or doesn't) regardless of your age, your gender, your level of education, and your physical and social power.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Eroticarmin said:


> I just realised the amount of typos I had in my last post.. @Inside Job
> 
> Oh wow, what did you think of New Zealand, Australia and Turkey, Egypt and UAE?


New Zealand: Lovely mountains and forests, overhopped beer and naive people. 
Australia: Beaches, beaches and more beaches.
Turkey: Beautiful ruins of ancient (not Turkish) civilizations, the bustling spice markets of Istanbul and so many types of kebab.
Egypt: The Pyramids, more ancient palaces, and shit everywhere
UAE: Just passing through the airport. Nice business class lounge though



Eroticarmin said:


> If I had a million bucks I'd love to visit Canada, England, Findland, France, Germany, maybe Italy, Iceland, etc. Some island nations too. Would love to go to the Middle East if it wasn't so unsafe. Would like to go back to Japan and Singapore, New Zealand too.
> 
> But I haven't even been to Sydney, Melbourne, Hobart, Darwin, Alice Springs or Canberra though. Not even the desert/outback.
> 
> Alright time to find you some Latina or Croatian girls.


If you are serious about finding me a mate, I hope you know that where they come from is much less important to me than their personality. 



Eroticarmin said:


> BTW what do you mean by one of my "number"?


"A woman" as you are a woman. Therefore a woman would be "one of/among your number". The language was a bit vague, sorry about that.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Inside Job said:


> New Zealand: Lovely mountains and forests, overhopped beer and naive people.
> Australia: Beaches, beaches and more beaches.
> Turkey: Beautiful ruins of ancient (not Turkish) civilizations, the bustling spice markets of Istanbul and so many types of kebab.
> Egypt: The Pyramids, more ancient palaces, and shit everywhere
> ...


Haha, that's true, personality counts.

And I thought that's what you meant but I wasn't too sure.

I'm glad you enjoyed the places you went to.
It's kind of funny how three of my immediate family members are all ESTP. Australia is quite ESTP orientated, I think.

And people say, INFPs and ESTPs can't get along.

Have you tried the match making thread to see what people think who you could match with?


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Eroticarmin said:


> Haha, that's true, personality counts.


I would like someone who sees life as an adventure to share, appreciates good humor and is generous when it comes to sex. Someone grounded and earthy, patient and caring. I dislike push-pull games. Hot-and-cold type people who can't make up their mind and take action incur my wrath.



Eroticarmin said:


> And I thought that's what you meant but I wasn't too sure.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed the places you went to.
> It's kind of funny how three of my immediate family members are all ESTP. Australia is quite ESTP orientated, I think.
> ...


I like (some) MBTI INFP and ISFPs. I am looking for a Socionics SEI/ISFp. Yes, Australia did seem very EP oriented to me, people would just spontaneously come up to me and talk to me. I liked that. 



Eroticarmin said:


> Have you tried the match making thread to see what people think who you could match with?


No. I'll check that out.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Eroticarmin said:


> Have you tried the match making thread to see what people think who you could match with?


There is a matchmaking thread? Did you try it?


@*Red Panda* , are you from Greece? I love Greeks! Will you be my friend? I realize this is awkward and I'm hijacking someone else's thread... oh well...

EDIT... And I love red pandas too, what a coincidence... o.o


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Sei35 said:


> @*Red Panda* , are you from Greece? I love Greeks! Will you be my friend? I realize this is awkward and I'm hijacking someone else's thread... oh well...
> 
> EDIT... And I love red pandas too, what a coincidence... o.o


:laughing: yes I am, I don't like Greeks that much tho! :tongue:


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Inside Job said:


> Shit, I forgot about it! I have actually visited Greece, in 2005, a long time ago now...that does bring back memories.


do tell! If u want 




> My favourite has got to be a tie between Austria and Italy. I have been to Italy twice, in 2010 and 2013, and Austria twice, in 2013 and again this year, in June. I loved being surrounded by classical music, of course, as well as the mountains and beautiful architecture.


yea Europe tends to have really nice aesthetic, I've only been to Germany so far sadly

what other music do you like aside from classical?


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Red Panda said:


> :laughing: yes I am, I don't like Greeks that much tho! :tongue:


How about ancient Greeks? I love Pythagoras, Homer and Sophocles.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

@Eroticarmin

Could you post a link to the thread you are talking about? I did a general search and could not find anything that seemed to fit the bill.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Inside Job said:


> @Eroticarmin
> 
> Could you post a link to the thread you are talking about? I did a general search and could not find anything that seemed to fit the bill.


I can't find it either. I'll try again later I have to get ready for work.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Sei35 said:


> How about ancient Greeks? I love Pythagoras, Homer and Sophocles.


I like ancient Greek dramas and comedies, especially on live theatre, Aristophanes is quite hilarious. There's a theater festival here every summer at the ancient theater of Epidavros, bring a pillow though cause ancient stone is not comfy to sit on for 2-3 hours.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Red Panda said:


> I like ancient Greek dramas and comedies, especially on live theatre, Aristophanes is quite hilarious. There's a theater festival here every summer at the ancient theater of Epidavros, bring a pillow though cause ancient stone is not comfy to sit on for 2-3 hours.


That sounds amazing. Let's all watch together. I'll bring pillows, and you may sit on my knees. Did I mention that I love Greeks? *winkwink*


----------

